# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Du khách Việt chia sẻ 3 điểm vui chơi ở thành phố biển Gold Coast, Australia

## hangnt

*Du khách có thể tới thăm các khu dự trữ sinh quyển hay ngắm các bờ biển đẹp ở thành phố biển lãng mạn này.*

Gold Coast là thành phố lớn thứ nhì của tiểu bang Queensland và lớn thứ sáu ở Australia. Gold Coast nổi tiếng với bãi biển dài và xanh, với hoạt động du lịch da đạng từ mua sắm đến lướt sóng, tắm biển hay đi thăm những khu vườn nguyên sinh. Thành phố này cách Sydney chỉ khoảng hơn một giờ bay và vé máy bay nội địa khá rẻ. Dưới đây là 3 địa điểm bạn không nên bỏ qua khi tới Gold Coast. 

*Currumbin wildlife sanctuary*


Khu sinh quyển động vật hoang dã Currumbin được xây dựng từ năm 1947, là một trong những điểm thu hút khách du lịch số một của thành phố Gold Coast. Với vé vào cổng là 50 AUD, bạn nên dành trung bình khoảng 4 tiếng ở đây để thăm thú và tận mắt chứng kiến một số loài động vật hoang dã chỉ có ở Australia như kangaroo, koala, tasmanian devil...

Có diện tích rất rộng, nhưng khu Currumbin được quy hoạch rõ ràng với biển chỉ dẫn đường đi và các bảng chỉ dẫn để giới thiệu về các loại động vật. Vào các giờ cố định trong ngày, bạn còn có thể được xem chương trình biểu diễn của các loài chim khác nhau hoặc của người thổ dân Aboriginal - một tộc người bản địa. Bạn phải trả phí để ôm và chụp hình với koala, nhưng sẽ được tự do chụp hình với kangaroo, dưới sự giám sát chặt chẽ của nhân viên trong khu bảo tồn.



Loài Tasmanian Devil quý hiếm ở Australia.
*Elephant Rock*

Hòn đá Elephant nằm ở bãi biển Currumbin và bạn không mất tiền khi đến ngắm cảnh tại đây. Chỉ mất khoảng hai phút leo lên bậc thang hẹp nhưng dễ đi, bạn sẽ lên đến đỉnh của hòn đá Elephant. Đứng trên điểm này nhìn xuống, bạn sẽ thấy toàn cảnh bãi biển Currumbin. Rất nhiều người chọn địa điểm này để đi picnic, đi lướt sóng hay chỉ đơn giản là đi dạo quanh bờ biển. Ngay dưới Elephant rock là nhà hàng và khu cafe với đồ uống có giá phải chăng.


*Surfers Paradise*

Surfer paradise là khu vui chơi, mua sắm và du lịch chính của thành phố Gold Coast, đồng thời cũng là khu vực hành chính của thành phố này. Đến với khu vực nhộn nhịp này, bạn sẽ thấy nhiều toà nhà chọc trời, nhiều nhà hàng với nền ầm thực đa dạng và nhiều quán cà phê. Bãi biển nằm ngay sát khu vực thành phố là điểm đến phổ biến của những người yêu thích lướt sóng, và được bình chọn là một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất Australia.

Điểm nhấn của khu Surfers Paradise là SkyPoint Observation Deck, nơi bạn có thể ngắm toàn cảnh của khu vực biển xung quanh. Với vé vào cổng là 25 AUD, khi lên đến tần 77 của toà nhà Q1 ở khu vực Surfers Paradise, ngoài ngắm toàn cảnh biển, bạn còn có thể thưởng thức các dịch vụ bar và cafe ở đây.



Khung cảnh nhìn từ đài quan sát SkyPoint Observation Deck._
Theo ngoisao_

----------

